# LED Strips



## saximus (Mar 16, 2012)

I am thinking of getting some of these for night viewing lighting but I'm just curious if they can be cut down to suit a specific requirement? I was in a lighting shop today and the lady said you can buy them per metre but it didn't occur to me till later to ask whether anyone can cut them down or if they require retermination afterwards


----------



## bimbo (Mar 16, 2012)

There are LED's that you can buy on/in a strip of plastic tubing. I believe that you just cut to the length you want and connect some wires.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Dan,

My brother bought some LED strips for his fish tank recently and he was able to cut them into sections.

On the actual strip there was a line indicating where you can cut without damaging anything - I think there was a line after every 3rd light or so.


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah ok sweet thanks guys


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 16, 2012)

for night viewing for the croc i used red LEDs from bunnings - they come with the power supply . pm me if u want the link to them .


----------



## Jande (Mar 16, 2012)

As SamNabz said above most strips are able to be cut either every 3rd or every 6th LED and they indicate where to do so. I've just ordered some from China which came with a power pack and adapter. Can't wait to get them. Also JAS101, I hadn't even thought of Bunnings! Off to check them out today as well then!


----------



## Little_monkeys (Mar 16, 2012)

saximus said:


> I am thinking of getting some of these for night viewing lighting but I'm just curious if they can be cut down to suit a specific requirement? I was in a lighting shop today and the lady said you can buy them per metre but it didn't occur to me till later to ask whether anyone can cut them down or if they require retermination afterwards



I just bout LED lighting from Ikea yesterday... They come in three sections you plug on strip into power cord that has on off switch, then you just plug in each strip till you have the right length, I use one strip which is perfect size for my click-clicks and all three strips in my enclosure...


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 16, 2012)

Jande said:


> As SamNabz said above most strips are able to be cut either every 3rd or every 6th LED and they indicate where to do so. I've just ordered some from China which came with a power pack and adapter. Can't wait to get them. Also JAS101, I hadn't even thought of Bunnings! Off to check them out today as well then!



ebay job? can you PM me the link. I ordered one from China as well, but its fairly small.


----------



## Rob (Dec 6, 2012)

So these 5 metre lengths you can get on ebay, can you cut them into say, 3 equal lengths and then run them off the same power pack ?


----------



## Anunnaki (Dec 6, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> So these 5 metre lengths you can get on ebay, can you cut them into say, 3 equal lengths and then run them off the same power pack ?



Yes you can, they sell adapters and clips which you can use to do this.


----------



## Rob (Dec 6, 2012)

Anunnaki said:


> Yes you can, they sell adapters and clips which you can use to do this.



Cool, thanks. I knew you could cut them to size, I just wasn't sure if you could use more than one strip on the same power pack.


----------



## Anunnaki (Dec 6, 2012)

Rob72 said:


> Cool, thanks. I knew you could cut them to size, I just wasn't sure if you could use more than one strip on the same power pack.



Just check the amperage per strip and make sure you get a power pack with equal or more amperage to run them all.
So if 1 strip is 3A and you want to run 3 get a 10A power pack


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's a pic of LEDs in one of my enclosures. Got a whole role of them off eBay for really cheap. 

They are just white lights and what I do is get different color cellophane, in this case purple, and fold it over n over untill I get the brightness and colour I like. Works a charm!


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 6, 2012)

I use the aquarium ones that come in a plastic sealed tube and are waterproof. Come in different sizes and colours and with there own power supply, only problem is you have to use an adapter plug and the ones they send are a bit crappy, but nothing a bit of insulation tape won't fix. Off eBay cheap as.


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 6, 2012)

So what's an average price for about a 1 mt LED strip plus the power pack?


----------



## Procreate (Dec 6, 2012)

From ebay you can get them real cheap.. Maybe around $5 or $6 but its been a while since i looked for them.


----------



## rack_one (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah they are on eBay I brought 2 sets the other week but u need to wire up a power converter for them


----------

